# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  CICADA, Close-in Covert Autonomous Disposable Aircraft, USA

## Airicist

nrl.navy.mil/tewd/organization/5710/5712/research/CICADA

----------


## Airicist

Article "CICADA gliding UAV is designed to deploy sensors behind enemy lines"

by Ben Coxworth
December 7, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Article "U.S. Military's 'Cicada' Mini-Drone Designed for Spying, Picking Up Enemy Subs"
The U.S. military continues to develop drones of all sizes, the latest one being small enough to fit in your hand.

by John Nassivera
May 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "US Military's New Swarm of Mini-Drones"

May 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

2015 ADD CICADA

Published on May 19, 2015




> The Naval Research Laboratory Vehicle Research Section has successfully completed flight tests for the Autonomous Deployment Demonstration program. The final demonstration took place at the Yuma Proving Grounds, Yuma, Ariz., and consisted of a series of eight balloon-drops at altitudes of up to 57,000 ft, delivering sensor-emplacement Close-In Covert Autonomous Disposable Aircraft (CICADA) vehicles within 15 feet of their intended landing locations. 
> 
> The NRL developed CICADA Mark III UAV is a glider; it has no propulsion source onboard, therefore. It requires another airborne platform to get it to an altitude such that it can glide to its destination. Its lack of a motor and small size, make it nearly undetectable in flight. 
> 
> The CICADA Mark III is a unique vehicle. The airframe is simply a printed circuit board also serving as the autopilot, the first known multi-purpose airframe/avionics implementation of its kind. This novel construction method significantly reduces assembly time, minimizes wiring requirements, and enables the manufacture of low-cost and rugged micro air vehicles. The airframe shape is easily scaled to accommodate various payload sizes and potential acoustic, magnetic, chemical/biological and SIGINT sensors. Unique to this construction technique, additional electronic payloads can be inserted into the system by updating the printed circuit board artwork and 're-winging' the aircraft.

----------


## Airicist

Article "CICADA – Close-in Covert Autonomous Disposable Aircraft"

April 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

A swarm of Cicadas

Published on May 21, 2017




> The US Naval Research Laboratory has spent the best part of a decade developing its Close-In Covert Autonomous Disposable Aircraft (CICADA) and is now presenting the smallest version, the mark five, to the unmanned industry. 
> 
> The research lab is now looking to work with industry on getting the technology to a point where it can be sold to the USN and other commercial customers. 
> 
> At Xponential, the CICADA Mk 5 was demonstrated in a single size-A sonobouy tube, which can hold 32 of the small UAVs. Essentially a flying circuit board, CICADA has a very low per-unit cost. 
> 
> Shephard spoke with aerospace engineer with the US Naval Research Laboratory, Dan Edwards, about the latest iteration of the disposable UAV.

----------


## Airicist

Stackable CICADA microdrones test

Uploaded on Jul 25, 2017




> U.S. Naval Research Lab demonstrates CICADA (Close-In Covert Autonomous Disposable Aircraft) drones.


"Naval Research Lab Tests Swarm of Stackable CICADA Microdrones"

by Evan Ackerman
July 25, 2017

----------

